# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Dr KORAY ERDOGAN - ASMED CLINIC - INTRODUCTION OF KEEP

## Koray Erdogan, MD

	l was placing all my grafts using forceps.However, When l started to check graft quality after surgery, l realized that the use of forceps was often the cause of curved and damaged grafts.


	Especially when dealing with hard and bleeding skin types; long, splay, fragile grafts.


	Two factors are important.
First of all after placing many grafts and when we get tired, we start to hold the graft stronger than necessary with forceps.


Additionally, as you know, pre-made incisions become tighter and less visible with time.While searching for the incision with graft loaded forceps, the grafts can also become damaged.


Recently, l performed a study on these curved grafts to see what happens?

The regrowth rate of the grafts is low and when compared to the regrowth rate of the hair transplanted, which is more important than 
'' Graft Regrowth Rate '' . lt is only 65% and unacceptable.

Typically, l chose to place my grafts into pre-made incisions. The reason for this is for better graft planning potential. Also, pre-made incisions allow me to create naturel looking frontlines and temple peaks with narrow and low angles to the skin surface.

Narrow and low angles necessary for naturel appearance.

Let me introduce KEEP.
This is my solution to graft placement without damage, using pre-made incesions.The thinnest steel can be used with only 50 micron thickness and all parts can stand up to normal sterilization procedures.

Easy to load and you only need to push your graft slightly in to the dermis. 

Medical steel type 304 and fragile parts supported by titanium for long-term usage.

KEEP is protecting grafts, to be curved and to be damaged while searching for the direction of the incision during the embedding procedure.
	Some damaged grafts may start to curve in 24 hours even they look okay in first hours of placing.


	KEEP is offered in different sizes with two adaptable types for both left and right hand use.


	In the video, you can watch , how easy to load KEEP and how fast you can place different types of grafts at the same time without damaging them.


	l made an other study to compare results of KEEP and FORCEPS.  l placed 50 grafts/cm2 with KEEP to the left square and with       50 garfts/cm2 with forceps to the right square.


	Both KEEP and FORCEPS squares have 30 double hair and 20 triple hair grafts. I got 100% of regrowth


	But when l compare regrowth rate of transplanted hair, KEEP side is 15% better than forceps.


	Now, l am placing 100% by KEEP and started to get earlier and better density feed-backs.




    THANK YOU.


 Please check the link below:



https://youtu.be/z9o9S8lrrXA

----------


## JeanlucBergman

Hi Koray, I can't find another surgeon in the world who does transplants with results as aesthetically pleasing as you're doing, I am a Norwood 2 looking to get the money together within the next 12 months for filling in the front hairline, is there a long waiting time for a transplant at ASMED? Love that even as one of the best in the business you're still looking to improve your craft.

----------

